# Need help identifying black agae/fungus.



## Matt (Jan 10, 2012)

These little round puffs of black something are spreading all over my decorations and plants. Does anyone know what it is? Should I be worried about it?

I have a picture that I can post as soon as the forum rules allow it.


----------



## Matt (Jan 10, 2012)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's bba, black beard algae. Very hard to get rid of. If you have live plants, cut the leaves off that are infected, the decorations need to be soaked in peroxide. If its on the glass, scrape it off and do a big water change.


----------



## Matt (Jan 10, 2012)

is it harmful to fish or plants?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It won't hurt the fish, but plants can be covered by it and destroy them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Manually remove all you can and then try reducing your lighting period. Blackouts don't affect it very much. What size tank and what type light do you have? Flourish Excel helps.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Matt said:


> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


What ever decor that is it looks like the head of a lizard to me.


----------



## Matt (Jan 10, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Manually remove all you can and then try reducing your lighting period. Blackouts don't affect it very much. What size tank and what type light do you have? Flourish Excel helps.


it's a 20 gal tank with a coralife light.
Are there any species that will eat it and leave the plants alone?


----------



## Matt (Jan 10, 2012)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> What ever decor that is it looks like the head of a lizard to me.


It's Egyptian themed(dwarf frogs). That particular decoration is a ram-headed sphinx statue.


----------

